# problemi con nvidia e accelerazione 3d

## mclover

Ciao a tutti ho da poco installato gentoo senza nessun tipo di problema sul pc.Ora mi sto accingendo ad attivare l'accelerazione 3d della mia nvidia GeForce FX 5700LE, caricati i driver e modificato lo xorg.conf, sembra funzioni tutto invece dopo pochi minuti che utilizzo il sistema  si pianta irremidialbimente x...

Se provo a dare il comando "glxinfo | grep render" mi risponde con circa 4000 fps

Vi posto lo xorg.conf:

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"	# IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"nvidia Geforce 5700"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

    Option	"NvAGP" "1"

    Option	"RenderAccel" "true"

    Option	"AllowXGLWithComposite" "true"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia Geforce 5700"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    Option 	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option	"AIGLX" 	"true"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "Extensions" 

  Option "Composite" "Enable" 

EndSection

Ringrazio tutti anticipatamente

Matteo

----------

## edux

Scusa ma a me 'glxinfo | grep render' risponde così:

```
direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7400/PCI/SSE2

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

```

A te come fa a rispondere 4000 fps?

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a togliere quello che riguarda compiz/beryl e similia. è codice ancora in testing e non è detto che funzioni.

inoltre puoi togliere la parte  Option "AIGLX" "true" da ServerLayout. nvidia non utilizza aiglx ma una sua versione. 

PS: benvenuto  :Wink: 

PS2: utilizza il BBCode, non ho voglia di spaccarmi gli occhi.

----------

## riverdragon

 *mclover wrote:*   

> Option	"AllowXGLWithComposite" "true"

 Questa per esempio è errata, devi mettere AllowGLXWithComposite.

----------

## Onip

che versione usi dei driver nvidia?

----------

## guerro

Può essere in effetti un problema dei driver nVidia. devi utilizzare i driver marcati unstable... con quelli funziona bene io l'ho sperimentato utilizzando compiz (che si piantava ogni 3x2)....    ...con kwin anche con quelli stabili funzionava con qualche difettuccio a livello di trasparenze (per altro trascurabili)...

----------

## mclover

La versione dei driver che sto utilizzando é:1.0.8776

----------

## Elbryan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

:p

----------

## Onip

 *mclover wrote:*   

> La versione dei driver che sto utilizzando é:1.0.8776

 

per utilizzare AIGLX devi mettere i driver della serie 1.09xxx .

----------

## Scen

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per utilizzare AIGLX devi mettere i driver della serie 1.09xxx .

 

Confermo, e ti consiglio di appoggiarti a questa guida, io l'ho fatto e ho sperimentato per un pò Beryl senza nessun problema :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

----------

